# moving a tank help please



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

I am rather new here with few posts.
I did try a search but did not find much help 
I am moving in another month or so and i need to know how to safely move the tank, fish and plants.

In the past when i've moved for school i have a 29 gallon i would just save other half the water in containers and transport the fish in the cotainers and set it right up, however i have recently started up a 90 gallon and now there are plans to move, the tank is a 90 gallon tank with only about 75 gallons worth of water, i have a fair number of plants and roughly about 20 or so fish, a variety of different tetras, with some SAE's some cory's amoung a few others, the tank has 6 bags of flourite in it and 3 bags of regular gravel (just the converstion set up) 
I have 2 fluval 304 filters 2 300W heaters, and the red sea paintball CO2 system, 

What would be the best way to move all of this with minimal (zero would be better) loss/damage

I'm moving from Durham regoin, out to Kitchener where the water is very hard 

any suggestions? 
Thank you in advance
David


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Have a look here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1276
It should help. As for lifting and gently setting down a 90gal. it takes 2 people with sturdy backs. I use a rubbermaid garbage can for my water changes. It has held the water without bursting so far. Good luck with the move.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I moved a 65 gallon tank about a month ago, and all I can say is that it will be impossible to move it without emptying it out.

Put all the fish into a bucket filled with water from the aquarium. A plant or two will give the fish somewhere to seek refuge. 

Put all the plants into another bucket with about 1/2 water. Put a lid and seal this one shut, so the moisture builds up inside.

Put all the substrate into buckets. 2 - 3 5+ gallon buckets should suffice.

When the tank is in it's new place, set it back up.


----------



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

did you loose any water in the garbage bins? how much water did it give you in your tank when you set it up again


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I use the garbage bin as a container for water that I use for my water changes. I mentioned it because it will hold the water of about 1/3 of a 90 gal. tank and strong enough not to burst in the last 6 months that I have had it. 120L so it's about 30 gal.http://www.canadiantire.ca/include/...folder_id=282574489003411&bmUID=1217985743627

You can get 80L or 20 gal. garbage bin with a lid for about $12. It's just another option to open buckets. http://www.canadiantire.ca/include/...folder_id=282574489003411&bmUID=1217984414234

The "snap-lock lid" will not keep the water from spilling but what if you lined the garbage bin with a plastic garbage bag and twist tie it?


----------

